# Brand-spanking-new webpage



## niccig (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok guys, I need your comments and critique on my new website!  This is my first-ever webpage, so if there are lots of things that need improving, I won't be offended.  Thanks! -Nicci


----------



## niccig (Sep 3, 2006)

Haha, it would help if I put a link, huh? http://www.niccigilland.com :blushing:


----------



## niccig (Sep 6, 2006)

Aww, almost 30 views and no replies?  :-(  Any thoughts?


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 6, 2006)

It looks very nice.  I don't like comic sans however, especially when compared to your elegant logo and links.  I would stick with arial, verdana, or tahoma.


----------



## Simon (Sep 6, 2006)

Your site looks good, very elegant, but a couple of things I would change would be the size of the logo, when looking through the gallery the logo is only slightly smaller than the images and I found it distracting.

People viewing you work is more important than you name

Another thing is on the home page the design is central, when you view the gallery it defaults to the left, plus the nav link do not work on the gallery


----------



## astrostu (Sep 6, 2006)

I like it, but there are a few things I would change:

(1)  The links on the side of the main page are a bit hard to read; there are still nice calligraphic fonts that are available that are bolder and not as difficult to read.

(2)  Some links are wrong (like when you're in the gallery and you click to go back to the gallery, a Page Not Found error comes up).

(3)  Going along with #1, I would find some way to differentiate your "submenu" stuff, like when you click on Gallery the first time and the options come up in the middle, thos should somehow be different or better delineated from the main menu options.  Additionally, what I said about the fonts apply to those, as well.  You don't want to make your reader squint to read.


----------



## niccig (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys!  Yeah, I really don't like the fonts either.  I built this in GoLive, and the CSS options seem to only want to give me pretty basic fonts.  I need to figure out a way to force the page to use only the font that I want.  Is there a way to make the viewer's browser download the font I'm using if they don't already have it?  Maybe I'll recreate the images in the menu to use the same font, but in bold, or something completely different.  I did actually notice that the gallery link is messed up when viewing the image gallery - obviously I've done something wrong with my jalbum template.  Simon, what browser are you using?  I've tested in Safari and Firefox, but haven't had a chance to get to a Windows machine to test in IE.

Thanks so much for your constructive criticism guys!  This is my first webpage attempt, so I was half afraid everyone would be like "It sucks.  Scrap it and pay someone else to do it"!   I'm off to make some changes, I'll post again once I've uploaded so you can all tell me how I did.

-Nicci


----------



## abraxas (Sep 6, 2006)

You may want to consider thumbnails at the top of the galleries.


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't try and use elaborate fonts that are not standard on a user's system.  Keep it simple with arial or another basic sans serif font.


----------



## niccig (Sep 7, 2006)

That's what I've decided to do.  Tahoma is now the default, followed by arial, verdana and sans-serif.  I've made some updates, but am still working on the gallery menu.  Feel free to take a look!  The fonts, menu buttons, and logo are all updated.  I still need to regenerate some of the gallery pages to fix some issues.


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks better.  My only problem is that the dull grey color for your font is hard to read on a black background.


----------



## niccig (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion.  It isn't hard to read on my screen, but that's probably just my screen.  We finally started in the darkroom in my photo class, so I haven't had much time for the website lately


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 12, 2006)

well, people might like or dislike the font, but at least it is readable and the page is very easy to navigate (unlike those pages I do  ).
It has alt tags for the image-buttons .. seems nice and clean!

Now fill it with some more content


----------



## niccig (Sep 12, 2006)

Yup, I've been working on the content too   In a couple days I'll have photograms for the alt tech gallery (class project) and hopefully some portraits - I plan to commandeer my sister's 3 kids for models when I go visit for thanksgiving.


----------

